
Covid-19 Can Last for Several Months - fireflies_
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/06/covid-19-coronavirus-longterm-symptoms-months/612679/
======
zx14
I'm on close to day 90 now. The most noticeable symptom is the cough, which
has been getting better but refuses to go away. And after two weeks of total
anosmia, six weeks later my smell is maybe 80% back, but there are many things
I still cannot smell.

As someone with no history of coughing or any illness, it's getting very
exhausting. Hopefully the day with no symptoms will come soon, and I am
looking forward to donating plasma, in the hope that someone will benefit from
it and avoid or reduce their suffering.

